# Sighting in Rifle at 25 yards



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I know I saw a thread on this before, but I can't find it. So, where should my bullet hole be @ 25 yards to be zeroed @ 100 yards?

I'm shooting a .270 with 150 grain Remington Core-Lokts. How bout with 130 grain?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Remingtons web page will give you all the ballistics you need.

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

By the way, at 25 yards you need to be -0.68 inches to be at 0 at 100 yards with the 150 core-lokt and -0.75 inches for the 130 core-lokt.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Put it dead on at 25 and forget about it. If you have a 100 yard range you could check it

Charlie


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Zeroed @ 25 is zero @ 200 and 2" high @ 100 (+, - not enough tto matter) ....WW


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Put it dead on at 25 and forget about it. If you have a 100 yard range you could check it
> 
> Charlie


Thats what I do when I bore sight one at 25.
Then I put it at 100 and tune it in.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Thats what I do when I bore sight one at 25.
> Then I put it at 100 and tune it in.


That's the way to do it! It could shoot hole to hole at 25 and be off at 100. If your shot is at 100 then you need to fine tune at 100, if the shot is 200 then fine tune at 200. The shorter shots will come easier, if you sight in and practice at the longer ranges.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Dead on at 25 will be on paper at 100. If you don't want to go through setting up twice and moving, just put your rifle on a good solid rest at 100 yards, pull out your bolt, and look through the bore. Center your target in the bore, and then check your scope. adjust your scope to be in the center of the bull when the center of the bull is also in the center of your bore, and you will be on paper for your first shot.

I'ver probably done this 8-10 times, and, although unscientific sounding, it works.

I helped a guy do it at Carter's two weeks ago.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Dead on at 25 will be on paper at 100. If you don't want to go through setting up twice and moving, just put your rifle on a good solid rest at 100 yards, pull out your bolt, and look through the bore. Center your target in the bore, and then check your scope. adjust your scope to be in the center of the bull when the center of the bull is also in the center of your bore, and you will be on paper for your first shot.
> 
> I'ver probably done this 8-10 times, and, although unscientific sounding, it works.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly how I do it at 25 yards as I cant see the bullseye through the bore at 100 yards any more.........I may need glasses.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

So, I went ahead and sighted in at 25 yards, dead zero. Then set up @ 100 and was slightly high and to the left. I adjusted the scope to where I was shooting dead on up/down- only 1" left. I figured I'd adjust that last inch to the right and would be set for the year. So I go to adjust it, and the clicks are real hard to come by, but I manage to crank out 4 clicks. The next shot is 2" left and 2" high...not exactly what I was expecting. I figure something was wrong, maybe I hit a twig. I shoot again- holes are touching. I spend the next few shots trying to figure what the heck is going on- cranking my scope now even further right. I finally get a shot to hit right of the bullseye, and try to click back to the left- now the clicks are hard to come by back to the left. I notice that the up/down clicks are coming much easier, so I crank the left/right knob way back left. Sure enough- it turns out I was at the very limits of the right adjustment when those clicks were real hard. I'd already spent over half a box of shells by this time, so I came back to 25 and got three shots to touch- just a little low of the bullseye.

A few questions. Did I screw up my scope? I'm not real confident in my 100 yard shot now, what can I do? Is there anything I can do to allow for more adjustment to the right on my scope? I have the Talley one piece mounts- no windage screws. Burris Fulfield II scope. Remington 700 in .270.

Sorry for the novel, just looking for a little help, and trying to explain what I did....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have had that happen, and had to change mounts to get the screw back.
I was alll the way down on mine and it was still too high.
I dont know that there is another fix .


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

No prob with the detailed report. Your rifle may be drilled n tapped a little off center, and you'd probably have to change mounts to correct it, to one with some windage adjustment, as you suspected. Good luck.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Doesn't Burris make some rings with inserts that can be used to give more adjustment?

The other approaches, if you cannot get it to a satisfactory sight-in spot (even if slightly off) are (i) re-center it in both axes by clicking from one extreme to the other and counting the clicks, then going halfway back, and resighting to see if that helps, or (ii) go to a scope with more adjustment (you would have to look up the specs on your to see if you can find one with more.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

If it is close and you only need a few clicks you might try very thin metal shims between the scope and the rings. In a pinch cut a strip of aluminum can slightly smaller than the width of the ring and about one inch long.


----------

